# Mancatcher/Sketch and Chelsea Girl!



## PrettyKitty (Jun 27, 2006)

Face:
- Studio Fix Fluid NC25 & NC15 mixed together
- Studio Finish concealer NW20
- Portfolio (Lise Watier)
- Blot powder Medium
- Secret Brightening powder #1 (Laura Mercier)
- Bronzing powder Laguna (Nars)
- Mineralize Skinfinish Porcelain Pink

Eyes:
- Bare Canvas paint
- Shroom e/s
- Sunday Best e/s
- Mancatcher e/s
- Icon Eyes khol
- Sketch e/s
- Mascara Double Extend Waterproof (L'Oreal)
- Mystery e/s for my brows

Lips:
- Lacquer Chelsea Girl (Nars)


----------



## Bexx (Jun 27, 2006)

gorge as usual! I am so glad you are posting again!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 27, 2006)

very beautiful love the color and love ur eye brows


----------



## Cingels (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey girl! I was just thinking about you,and wondering how u were! Great to see ya! Lovely FOTD!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your skin is amazing! Nice.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 28, 2006)

so beautiful


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cingels; I'm fine but very busy! How are you??


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 28, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 28, 2006)

g-g-g-gorgeous!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jun 28, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Jun 28, 2006)

yay you're posting again! We haven't seen you in soooo long!
Loooove it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 28, 2006)

very soft look...... i likes it


----------



## ette (Jun 28, 2006)

Gorgeous! Chelsea Girls looks so nice on you!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 28, 2006)

Ette; I lllllooooveeee Chelsea Girl, but Nars lacquers smells horrible. Yuck!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW. You are gorgeous.

I really love it.

I NEED that NARS Chelsea Girl.


----------



## ette (Jun 28, 2006)

I know they are so waxy and yuck smelling! Like burnt rubber. Chelsea Girls is so hard to get now, glad I got mine before the "rush"!


----------



## dizzy4tex (Jun 28, 2006)

*Love the lips*

You have great cheekbones.  I love the way Chelsea Girls looks on you too!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_I know they are so waxy and yuck smelling! Like burnt rubber. Chelsea Girls is so hard to get now, glad I got mine before the "rush"!_

 
Really??

What happened?

Hum... I was trying to wear it almost everyday to use it all and buy a new pot, because this one is at least 1 year old and smell worst than what it is usually.


----------



## ette (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Really??

What happened?

Hum... I was trying to wear it almost everyday to use it all and buy a new pot, because this one is at least 1 year old and smell worst than what it is usually._

 
Well it got really popular/sold out everywhere and I don't think anyone is really sure but NARS may have discountinued it. It became really popular after Jessica Simpson and Hilary Duff said they used it, I think. I love it though! Perfect nude for most people without washing out. I wish it was more glossy though. www.beauty.com is the only place that had it for a while (not Sephora, or NARS website were out of stock).


----------



## Alexa (Jun 28, 2006)

i've missed you!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 28, 2006)

Ette; Gaaaahhhhh... I'm so out of the loop.  I'll call Holt Renfrew, here in Canada. I need to know!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_i've missed you!!_


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

u look so beautiful!


----------



## exballerina (Jun 28, 2006)

Prettykitty -- 

how is the texture of Chelsea Girls? is it as sticky as MAC's lipglasses?


----------



## pinkrevolver (Jun 28, 2006)

You always look amazing! hopefully you'll have a tutorial soon! 
may I know what you used to apply the MSF and where did you use the Laguna? Thanks!


----------



## star1692 (Jun 28, 2006)

gorgeous girl....I love ur posts and i want ur eyebrows!


----------



## provocateur (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow! Not only do I have to get Mancatcher but the colors you used look great together and overall it's such a pretty look. Double wow!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 28, 2006)

Subtle and beautiful!  I love it


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## delovely (Jun 28, 2006)

beautiful!! I loooove the lips.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 28, 2006)

Beautiful!!

Where have you been?


----------



## devin (Jun 28, 2006)

so pretty and natural!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jun 28, 2006)

i love this look!  you look like a runway model & you have great cheekbones.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks great. Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_



_


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 29, 2006)

You're sooo pretty! I love this look!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exballerina* 
_Prettykitty -- 

how is the texture of Chelsea Girls? is it as sticky as MAC's lipglasses?_

 
No, it's less sticky! But it's opaque and thick, so it's more sticky than Juicy Tubes or LipGelees.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkrevolver* 
_You always look amazing! hopefully you'll have a tutorial soon! 
may I know what you used to apply the MSF and where did you use the Laguna? Thanks!_

 
Porcelain Pink on my cheeks and Laguna on forehead, chin, nose, cheeks.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## losthighway79 (Jul 2, 2006)

Very soft and feminine! Flawless!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 2, 2006)

Lovely. Chelsea Girls looks great on you.


----------

